# SUGAR??> post workout??



## brukabay (Apr 18, 2007)

I am confused about POstworkout CARBS, I know i need a fast acting protein after work out such as whey or egg white, but I have a hard time choosing a simple carb, I heard of berries and grapes..I was hoping if there was any other foods you guys use? to get the simple carb And How much of it to consume???? thanks


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2007)

1/2 C. oats, 1 piece of fruit and 1/2 C of plain fat free yogurt with whey.


----------



## brukabay (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks, but isnt oat a complex carb....and what about the content of sugar in the fat free yogurt..and what are the fruit options......so what would be the total carb that i would be consuming...i can figure it out but I dont have fat free yogurt in rhe house as of right now...


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 18, 2007)

*berries*



brukabay said:


> I am confused about POstworkout CARBS, I know i need a fast acting protein after work out such as whey or egg white, but I have a hard time choosing a simple carb, I heard of berries and grapes..I was hoping if there was any other foods you guys use? to get the simple carb And How much of it to consume???? thanks



berries are very LOW on the glycemic index, thus a slow acting carb.  Ive seen jay drink a coke afterwards. I guess it all depends on YOUR metabolism.

For me, I will have whey protein in a blender with an orange and extra glutamine.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

A coke is a horrible thing to drink after a workout. You just put your body through a taxing session and the last thing you need is something that will dehydrate you even worse. 

Complex carbs have been shown to be very beneficial post workout.


----------



## ABCs (Apr 18, 2007)

I always have this:

One scoop ON whey

1/4 - 1/2 cup of old fashioned oats soaked, not blended

1 Scoop Sci-Fit BCAAs

1 Scoop Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support

Works absolute wonders for me.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 18, 2007)

*yeah?*



Double D said:


> A coke is a horrible thing to drink after a workout. You just put your body through a taxing session and the last thing you need is something that will dehydrate you even worse.
> 
> Complex carbs have been shown to be very beneficial post workout.



You tell Jay Cutler that! lolol
Actually simple carbs are better for post workout recovery


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Jay Cutler doesnt impress me. Sure hes a pro, but it doesnt mean he eats or trains correctly! Sure you have to have the genetics, but HGH does do wonders!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> You tell Jay Cutler that! lolol
> Actually simple carbs are better for post workout recovery


Depends on the person.  If one is a hard gainer then yes, but if one is a endo or endo meso, then it's a better idea to stay with slower burning carbs for PWO.

Of course, it all comes down to the individual in the end and trial and error.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 18, 2007)

*re read*



Jodi said:


> Depends on the person.  If one is a hard gainer then yes, but if one is a endo or endo meso, then it's a better idea to stay with slower burning carbs for PWO.
> 
> Of course, it all comes down to the individual in the end and trial and error.



please refer to my previous post on this thread.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2007)

I actually go with something that is more similiar to a full meal.  Whey, oats, banana, peanut butter, strawberries.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't use PB out of habit I guess just because I've always heard no fats after workout, but the times I've had fat PWO I haven't noticed any decrease in gains so I'll probably go back to my regular shake of skim milk + whey + banana + pb and a bowl of oats.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 18, 2007)

*yep yep*



Jodi said:


> Depends on the person.  If one is a hard gainer then yes, but if one is a endo or endo meso, then it's a better idea to stay with slower burning carbs for PWO.
> 
> Of course, it all comes down to the individual in the end and trial and error.



TRU DAT


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Anything P does I am good with. But I never use fats after a workout either simply because I dont have good sucess with it. P you got anything that says differently?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Anything P does I am good with. But I never use fats after a workout either simply because I dont have good sucess with it. P you got anything that says differently?



Nothing that says otherwise.  I do it for 2 reasons:

a) the shakes tastes like shit without PB

and

b) In a perfect world I would have my shake and oats.  But, because I train at night, after work, I have to get a full meal in before bed and my post workout shake is it.

Situations are not always perfect.  You do the best you can sometimes.  


I have never seen anything negative come of it.

When people say that they have not seen good results from doing it like this, what results are they referring to?  DId you gain fat?  Were you charting measurements?  Were you doing calipers?  What negative effects were there?  Did your strength decline?  How much validity is in what you are saying?  How strict were other variables in your training/life?

People love to say something "doesn't work", yet they have never tried it any other way or they have never tried it and documented what was happening to compare outcomes.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

You are right on there P. Thanks for laying that out for me and I know that if I were to workout late at night like that fat is a very important macro for late at night so I believe I would do the same. I normally take in a good amount of fat in a meal about an hour after training anyways, so I dont see a need for it then. Thanks for explaining P. By the way answer A is oh so true.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> You are right on there P. Thanks for laying that out for me and I know that if I were to workout late at night like that fat is a very important macro for late at night so I believe I would do the same. I normally take in a good amount of fat in a meal about an hour after training anyways, so I dont see a need for it then. Thanks for explaining P. By the way answer A is oh so true.



yea, if I could get a shake and then a meal about 1.5hrs afterwards that would be great.  BUt I am usually just in bed by that time! lol


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah I did figured that. Gotta work with the shit you get dealt.


----------



## brukabay (Apr 18, 2007)

So after workout whey and oat should work smoothly....followed by a meal    1 - 1.5 hours...however the first person that responded ..added fat free yogurt and a fruit to addition to the whey and oat....IS that neccessesary???


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Oats and some other simple carb.


----------



## brogers (Apr 18, 2007)

I use a hefty amount of oats with 2 scoops of whey and fruit.


----------

